# Man these streets are rough!



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

My car is less than a year old. I've gone through three flat tires, and now a new windshield. Sheesh!, I hope nothing else breaks.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ouch! Were you able to patch the tires, or did you need new ones?


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

You are driving a new car >>>> for Uber????


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> My car is less than a year old. I've gone through three flat tires, and now a new windshield. Sheesh!, I hope nothing else breaks.


Dings in your windshield, welcome to Phoenix. 
I had a flatbed truck pass me on the 60. When he pulled in front of me it sounded like I was driving in a hail storm. Later on I counted 28 dings in my windshield. My new windshield is 7 months old now. I have close to a dozen dings already.
No rain, no snow, lots of sunshine and dings here in the Valley.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Cassiopeia said:


> You are driving a new car >>>> for Uber????


Yes. And Lyft too, sometimes.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

A new car for Uber. Hmmm. I hope it's something like a $10K Nissan Versa. Otherwise, you're losing a lot in depreciation. I'm sure you've taken that into account.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Indeed I have. Don't much care though. ;-)


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I completely tore the sidewall of a tire recently from hitting a pothole just right. Luckily it was nearly worn out and leaking air anyways,


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m driving with a nail in a tire now. Hopefully I’ll get to my guy to plug it before it goes flat


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I'm driving with a nail in a tire now. Hopefully I'll get to my guy to plug it before it goes flat


Hopefully.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Had something like a 10 inch nail go into the tire and pushed a huge bubble into the sidewall. Was covered under warranty though from the shop I bought my tires and cost me I think $30 to replace (they got that weird depreciating tire replacement calc thing). Anyway. I stopped counting how many times they pulled nails/patched my tires. For free. And they rotate every 5k miles for free.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

If you're spending lots of time on the road a portable tire inflator is a must.
without it, you're Just another Schome out for a Sunday drive ? bragging about ur Triple A sticker

lots of choices on Amazon ✔


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another thing to watch out for in between snowfalls is pot holes in the streets.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> If you're spending lots of time on the road a portable tire inflator is a must.
> without it, you're Just another Schome out for a Sunday drive ? bragging about ur Triple A sticker
> 
> lots of choices on Amazon ✔
> ...


Good advice

I just bought a combination jump starter, compressor and inverter. I used the jump starter twice but havent haven't tested the compressor


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When it rains and if you have construction going on all over , rain water will take all the nails down with it. Better to be on the left lane, or 2nd last left lane( highway) Stay away from the drainage lane?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> Dings in your windshield, welcome to Phoenix.
> I had a flatbed truck pass me on the 60. When he pulled in front of me it sounded like I was driving in a hail storm. Later on I counted 28 dings in my windshield. My new windshield is 7 months old now. I have close to a dozen dings already.
> No rain, no snow, lots of sunshine and dings here in the Valley.


Y'all sound like some rough drivers. Been driving Uber four years, 7,000 rides and no worries.
?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> My car is less than a year old. I've gone through three flat tires, and now a new windshield. Sheesh!, I hope nothing else breaks.


" Normal Wear & Tear"

When Uber isnt footing the Bill !

The Public has no Clue !

HOW MUCH DRIVERS
SUBSIDISE UBER !!!

" NO NEED TO TIP "!



Cold Fusion said:


> If you're spending lots of time on the road a portable tire inflator is a must.
> without it, you're Just another Schome out for a Sunday drive ? bragging about ur Triple A sticker
> 
> lots of choices on Amazon ✔
> ...


ESPECIALLY SINCE NEW CARS DONT HAVE SPARES !

I have a kit. Compressor
" Slime" and tire plugs.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

losiglow said:


> A new car for Uber. Hmmm. I hope it's something like a $10K Nissan Versa. Otherwise, you're losing a lot in depreciation. I'm sure you've taken that into account.


$10k Versa? That kind of exuberance is not called for in this forum.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> If you're spending lots of time on the road a portable tire inflator is a must.
> without it, you're Just another Schome out for a Sunday drive ? bragging about ur Triple A sticker
> 
> lots of choices on Amazon ✔
> ...


Yup, got one myself. Worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Cassiopeia said:


> You are driving a new car >>>> for Uber????


People drive what they have. That's why you see big trucks, bmw, mercedes and teslas. Ain't no one doing rideshare to pay for prom!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

[Drives brand new car for Uber]

Can't imagine how this is going to turn out.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> If you're spending lots of time on the road a portable tire inflator is a must.
> without it, you're Just another Schome out for a Sunday drive ? bragging about ur Triple A sticker
> 
> lots of choices on Amazon ✔
> ...


And a plug kit.


----------

